# Artisan Roasters Edinburgh



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Have been looking at these roasters for a possible future DSOL buy.

Am very disappointed at the very poor response.

No Company telephone number on Website

There are 4 individuals numbers listed. I have rung the first one twice & been promised a 'ring back'. Nothing has happened.

Rung two of the other numbers - both with voice mail only. Messages left - no ring back.

Have filled up their website enquiry form 3 times with our possible requirements. - No answer or acknowledgement.

I always thought this was a good reliable Company.

A few years back on a coffee crawl of Edinburgh they rated amongst the best but now as their Business has obviously grown they seem to have lost interest.

Will not be asking them to quote again.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you want something from north of the border try dear green or papercup


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ron give this ago.

Might be dark enough?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Or get some of Scotford's deathwish stuff


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I can beat that .


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> I can beat that .


Looks like oil soaked bbq charcoal.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Still only a 6 though Gary ...

Unsure where the seductive element to this coffee is


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

So you guys are aiming for something like this then...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Darth that really is the dark side .....

If the espresso and beyond was seductive..what would that be described as ..


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Still only a 6 though Gary ...
> 
> Unsure where the seductive element to this coffee is


Umm maybe you could use the oil off the beans for seductive purposes?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Umm maybe you could use the oil off the beans for seductive purposes?


Err....I pity the fool that tries them moves.......


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Is there a 7 ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Is there a 7 ?


Think spinal tap....


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The old 'how far can we push before we start a roastery fire' roast profile


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> So you guys are aiming for something like this then...


Thats a positive NO...NO. Looks a bit S$$$$/L****** to me

Dark can be dark without going into charcoal.

That's what we look for. As in our current month very popular Rave offering.

Nothing airey/fairy about these beans but full of flavour.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> The old 'how far can we push before we start a roastery fire' roast profile


Speak for yourself Mr **** - I've never had a roaster fire in all my life


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

In edinburgh, New Town Coffee may be easier to get a hold of, and possibly steampunk.

In most cases you'll find twitter is the best way to communicate with these people. It's how the community in edinburgh speaks to each other!


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

I have no connection with AR but I do know that it's all hands to the pumps for them at the moment as Edinburgh is in the middle of Festival time and business in the cafes has trebled at least. No excuse for not returning a phone call though.

In terms of DSOL interest, I think you'd be better looking elsewhere anyway. Most of their roasts are definitely on the lighter side. Their Adado Ethiopian Natural is an amazing bean IMO.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Interesting, as I've always viewed artisan as being on the ever so slightly dark side of medium, but then I've not tried many of their coffees. Janszoon blend is definitely a little dark.


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

Janszoon is a little darker; their single origin stuff is generally on the lighter side. I'm not sure New Town are roasting at the moment (nothing on the web site and the twitter feed has been quiet for a few months).


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Been in the Glasgow one a few times in recent weeks and they are lighter than I remember. Had a shot of Janszoon which was well zingy and some lovely fruity, acidic brewed stuff SOs


----------



## scots_flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

Couldn't agree more - only today I exchanged 3 emails with them trying to find out if they had fresh beans in an attempt to avoid a wasted a journey into town (amazing parking charges in town!) I was told the beans would be ready "before 4pm" I'm sure the guy was doing his best but I went into a branch two weeks ago around 08.30am and was told the same. I returned at 4.30pm no beans, returned at 8.30pm and was told come back tomorrow. Ridiculous - won't use them again....



ronsil said:


> Have been looking at these roasters for a possible future DSOL buy.
> 
> Am very disappointed at the very poor response.
> 
> ...


----------

